# Spitzengilde?



## Awerá (12. April 2007)

Hmmm, naja da ich auch ne Gilde hatte und auch wieder beitretten werden wollte ich euch fragen was müsste eine tolle Gilde haben, was braucht sie, was ist in der Gilde für euch wichtig, etc.

Naja ich und meine Gildenmember finden unsere Gilde eigentlich schon toll! Wir haben auch ne Menge Spaß!
Hoffe bekomme gute Antworten von euch!

Mfg Awerá


----------



## Radler (13. April 2007)

Ja was muss ne Gilde haben,

meiner Meinung nach Spieler über 16 Jahren, da man mit Spielern darunter definitiv nicht spielen kann (nicht immer aber fast) 
Natürlich eine gute Hompage. ts logisch..

Und ganz wichtig AKTIVE Mitglieder die einem auch mal helfen wenn man Hilfe braucht. Und nicht immer irgendwelche ausreden haben....

Ausserdem sollte die Zahl der Mitglieder auf ein überschaubares Maß gesetzt sein, was will ich mit 100 Mitglieder????????? Da reichen doch max. 40. 

So jetzt fällt mir nix mehr ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelena (13. April 2007)

Eine gute Guild muss Kontanktmöglichkeiten haben, eine gute Infrastruktur, einen eigenen, sicheren TS Server, eine übersichtliche Homepage mit Internem Eingang für einen besseren Austausch.

Maximal 40-50 Leuts, Kellerkinder, die jeden Raid mitmachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eragornn (13. April 2007)

Und VORALLEM DISZIPLIN sonst kommt man mit keiner gilde weit. 
Die können alle t5 haben aber packen kein boss ohne disziplin.
Und die Member müssen halt auf schnell Begreifen könne was gemeint ist und aufpassen was im ts gesagt wird


----------



## Madedman (14. April 2007)

Hmmmm Was braucht ne gute Gilde

Ich schätze Hilfsbereite member und sie sollte nicht zu gross sein weil man sonst die member nich kennenlernen kann was meiner meinung nach wichtig in einer Gilde is.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendulas (15. April 2007)

Disziplin, Ziel/Vorstellungen, Altersgrenze (ab 16 oder 18, auch wenn es viele darunter gibt, die echt in Ordnung sind). Ts, Homepage usw.
Aktive Mitglieder sind sehr wichtig. Hilfe ebenfalls, wenn welche benötigt wird. Ich finde, sie kann ruhig groß sein (so bis 90 Leute), denn da hat man ne große Auswahl (z.B. für raids) und es ist fast immer einer da, der genau das level hat...diesen Beruf kann..etc.
Wenn viele Twinks haben (und das auch noch größer wird) kann man ja ne twinkgilde machen^^
Genau, Berufsvielfalt. Auf jeden Fall Schneider, Alchimisten und Kräuterkundige im hohen Bereich (ab 350). Und vllt auch Kürschner und Lederverarbeiter (wie das mit Ingi ist..weiß nicht, ob der wirklich sooo wichtig ist, kann aber nicht schaden).
Abwechslung: Nicht nur lahmes Instanzengehen, auch mal zwischendurch rein in die Schlachtfelder, oder spaßgrinden. Gibt viele Möglichkeiten. Wie auch im RL mal n Treffen (aber das kommt eh selten vor).
Ansprechpersonen, die auch antworten. Ränge, Klassenoberste. 
Joah, das wärs von mir mal so 

Und n paar Gildenbankchars ^^


----------



## bangbüx (19. April 2007)

moin zusammen, 
ich behaupte einmal, dass wir eine spitzen gilde sind, weil wir folgendes beachtet haben: 

- der überwiegende anteil der mitspielern ist über 20 jahre alt und entsprechend diszipliniert. 
- neue mitglieder bekommen wir fast ausschliesslich über empfehlungen. 
so können wir schon mal sicher sein, dass neue mitglieder schon das eine oder andere mal mit uns gespielt. haben und diese das gefühl haben, dass sie zu uns passen könnten. 
- eine homepage mit div. gimmicks, wie forum, raidplaner, etc. sind ganz wichtig. 
so kann frau / mann auch mal in der mittagspause mal kurz nach "hause" schauen. 
- die anzahl der mitglieder sollte überschaubar sein. keine riesen gilde, wo täglich 30 leute und mehr on sind. 
- der spass steht im vordergrund. also keine hetzjagt auf das nächste T1000 set. 
wobei wir alle natürlich mit viel ehrgeitz in jeder neue schlacht ziehen. 
- alle haben einen gültigen schwimmpass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schönen gruss


----------



## Faelgrom (22. April 2007)

Was mir an einer Gilde wichtig ist:

* Erfahrene Leitung und eventuell Gildenrat ( Wobei die Erfahrung des Leaders nicht am Level zu messen ist)
* Hilfestellungen ( Quests, Instanzen, Gold, Equip)
* Regelmäßige Events und/oder RP- Abende ( als eingefleischter RPler *g*)
* Freundlichkeit, Kennen der allgemeinen Verhaltensregeln
* Forum ( ganz wichtig), eventuell Homepage
* Erreichbarkeit der Mitglieder ( Messenger )
* Kein " Hardcore" Zocker Gilde sondern just4fun


----------

